# 1992 D21 Clutch damper



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Anyone know of any sources for a 1992 D21 KA24E 2WD clutch damper other than a dealer? The Local dealer has one for 113.00. Have tried several online places and all of the local parts houses. I need either the entire unit, or a seal kit.

I have read a few posts on just doing away with it. Anyone tried it? Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

BUMP

Any issues pulling it off and replacing from the in-hardline down with a custom built SS brake line???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i can be removed but it is thought to reduce the life of slave..


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Im doubtful, as my 510 had the original clutch slave and it still worked 40 years later. THey never had these dampers. THey are simply an easy way to avoid a little extra bit of NVH.


----------

